# 
""        (!)      (   ).      ,     0.25,  0,5   ,     .  .   ,  , .  ,       :).        "",   . ""      .         ,    .

----------

> ""        (!)      (   ).      ,     0.25,  0,5   ,     .  .   ,  , .  ,       :).        "",   . ""      .         ,    .

       ?         ,       ,  ,   .

----------

